# Beef back strap as a chewie option?



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I have nothing else to say other than I misread "Beef *bra *strap as a chewie option?" haha!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My goldens get Bully Straps from Bravo:

Bravo Bully Straps - Slow Roasted Beef Tendon-Treats for Chewing

they seem to be similar to what you are looking out. The Bravo product is sourced and processed in the US. I have been giving these for several years with no problems. I'm careful and do the appropriate supervision. Although they are smaller than bully sticks they seem to last much longer at a more reasonable price.


----------

